# which wireless router ?



## errigal (11 Jun 2006)

I want to purchase a wireless router as Ive just purchased a laptop. Not knowing anything about the area, am seeking some advice.

Ive got DSL connection with UTV 2Mbps at the mo.

Can anyone recommend a model they have in similar setup that works well ?

Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## car (11 Jun 2006)

linksys
very easy to set up. never have any problems with it.


----------



## Corkie (14 Jun 2006)

Hi Car....can you explain this Linksys thing...am I right in thinking it converts Boradband by Phone line into Wireless Broadband within the selected area?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2006)

No. It connects to your _ADSL _phone line broadband connection and then provides wireless *LAN *access (i.e. in your house and surrounding areas) to that internet connection. _PCs_/laptops with _802.11 _wireless capabilities can connect wirelessly to the router and thus share the broadband connection to the net. It also provides wired connections if necessary. Don't confuse wireless _LAN _access to a wired (e.g. _ADSL _phone line) broadband connection with wireless broadband (e.g. _IrishBroadband, WiMax, _satellite etc.).


----------



## car (14 Jun 2006)

Clubmans correct.  another take on it is say you get the linksys, if you have a 2mb ADSL broadband connection into your house,  plug that into your wireless router.  
The linksys broadcasts wirelessly at 54mbps, you can connect to the router at a maximum of 54mbps but can still only go out from the house at 2mbps.   

You can connect other pieces of hardware (laptops/PCs etc) to the router and have an internal LAN  and those clients will have a NW speed of 54 mbps between each other (filesharing/gaming), however, their internet connection will  be sharing the 2mbps.


----------



## Corkie (16 Jun 2006)

Thanks Clubman and Car...I think I now understand


----------



## techman (17 Jun 2006)

How well does it work around the house?

Say a typical semi-d?

If the router was located in a bedroom upstairs, would you still get a perfect connection downstairs on your laptop?


----------



## car (17 Jun 2006)

Yes, your average house wont have a problem, I think theres a signal range of 100 meters on the linksys.  Heres some  from microsoft on improving your signal if you find its weak in your house.


----------



## bobo (18 Jun 2006)

i can recommend the linksys WRT54GS which has been very reliable and easy to setup and secure.
my linksys wireless router is located upstairs in a wardrobe in a bedroom and gives an excellent to good signal throughout the house. it even works in the shed at the end of the garden.
see the network setup on this pdf [broken link removed]


----------



## justsally (13 Jul 2006)

I've ordered a Linksys Compact Wireless-G Broadband Router from Komplett.   So far they have put back the delivery date three times.   Has anyone else had the same problem!!!.   Can anyone suggest where I could get a similar Wireless router where the delivery date would be more dependable.

Incidentally, what's the difference between the "Compact" and the standard Linksys router. 
Cheers.

Justsally


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> I've ordered a Linksys Compact Wireless-G Broadband Router from Komplett.   So far they have put back the delivery date three times.   Has anyone else had the same problem!!!.   Can anyone suggest where I could get a similar Wireless router where the delivery date would be more dependable.


 How much? You can get the older (non compact) version around town for about €80 or maybe even less if I recall correctly.


> Incidentally, what's the difference between the "Compact" and the standard Linksys router.


 Different case/smaller.

[broken link removed] versus [broken link removed].

Personally I wouldn't pay more for the compact version if it actually costs more.


----------



## justsally (13 Jul 2006)

Thanks for your quick reply Clubman

The cost of the Linksys Compact Wireless-G Broadband is 76 euros - which includes freight and vat!.


Justsally


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2006)

and delay!


----------



## justsally (13 Jul 2006)

"Delay?"  That's the problem 





> So far they have put back the delivery date three times.


 
Their latest e-mail to me gives the delivery/stock date as 19th July. Their site states "*4 pcs expected on stock 2006-07-19". *Their e-mail does not differentiate between delivery and in stock date. Hmmmm wonder if one of these 4 pieces is being allocated to my order. But as the proposed date has been changed three times in almost the same number of weeks I don't feel confident that they won't continue to defer completing my order. I'm still wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience with Komplett!!!

I've been checking out other posts on AAM and I read that Elara can supply what appears to be the same wireless router for 18 euro less There was a suggestion that it can be collected thus saving freight charges.

Two phone calls are called for to-morrow, one to Elara and the other to Komplett.

Cheers


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> Elara can supply what appears to be the same wireless router for 18 euro less


Where? I can't see it.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jul 2006)

Can anyone recommend a wireless router with a built in DSL modem/router that would replace my Creative Blaster Modem (for use with UTV)?


----------



## YouNeek (14 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Where? I can't see it.


 
http://www.elara.ie/products/detailsfull.asp?productcode=ECE1033606

16 euro less, rather than 18.


----------



## YouNeek (14 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a wireless router with a built in DSL modem/router that would replace my Creative Blaster Modem (for use with UTV)?


 
Caveat: if you need tech support from UTV they won't provide it unless you're using the modem they supplied.

For that reason, I use the blaster modem, and a seperate wireless router.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jul 2006)

YouNeek said:
			
		

> http://www.elara.ie/products/detailsfull.asp?productcode=ECE1033606
> 
> 16 euro less, rather than 18.


 
The Elara delivery rates are around €26 which wipes out the price difference (unless you collect).
The price quoted above for Komplett (€76) includes delivery (if it arrives!).


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jul 2006)

YouNeek said:
			
		

> Caveat: if you need tech support from UTV they won't provide it unless you're using the modem they supplied.
> 
> For that reason, I use the blaster modem, and a seperate wireless router.


 
Point taken-but I am trying to reduce the amount of hardware that I have lying around.


----------



## YouNeek (14 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> The Elara delivery rates are around €26 which wipes out the price difference (unless you collect).
> The price quoted above for Komplett (€76) includes delivery (if it arrives!).


 


			
				justsally said:
			
		

> I've been checking out other posts on AAM and I read that Elara can supply what appears to be the same wireless router for 18 euro less There was a suggestion that it can be collected thus saving freight charges.



I got the impression justsally was going to collect - hence 59.58 is the correct price.


----------



## YouNeek (14 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Point taken-but I am trying to reduce the amount of hardware that I have lying around.


 
In that case:

[broken link removed]


I don't have one - I have the WRT54G, but this has the same features, including ADSL modem.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jul 2006)

Fair enough-anyone supply these 'all in one' solutions?


----------



## justsally (14 Jul 2006)

I've been in touch with Elara.   The wireless modem is identical to the Komplett one - same SKU.    I intend dropping out to Elara at Parkwest Industrial Park on Monday to collect same.    Seems a lot of hassle for a saving of 16 euro .   However, I'm happier knowing that I can collect it on Monday, rather than watching to see if Komplett again defer filling my order.   I've also cancelled with Komplett and explained the reason why.

Thanks for all the help.   Much appreciated.


Cheers

Justsally


----------



## justsally (18 Jul 2006)

Hi,

I'm now the owner of a Wireless G Broadband Router with SpeedBooster - even though my pro-forma invoice shows "compact" - I'm not complaining, I got it for the same price . But (and there's always a but) when I tried to set it up with the Wizard I finished up getting the message "The router is not able to connect to the internet". Can anyone tell me where I'm going wrong. Do I need a wireless card in my desktop, 'cause I don't have one yet!. I only need the wireless router for my laptop which has the built in modem, card etc.

Thanks


----------



## Jockey (19 Jul 2006)

Excuse my ignorance now. I have BT broadband on my home PC if i buy a router does that mean i can have wireless broadband anywhere in the house and does it also mean for example that i could use the PC and someone else in the family could use a laptop all at the same time?


----------



## nicelives (20 Jul 2006)

Jockey said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance now. I have BT broadband on my home PC if i buy a router does that mean i can have wireless broadband anywhere in the house and does it also mean for example that i could use the PC and someone else in the family could use a laptop all at the same time?


I phoned BT a couple of months ago and they swapped the modem they originally provided for a combined ADSL Modem and wireless router for free. Even the postal address that I returned their old modem to was freepost. Give them a ring and say that you've heard from a number of people that this happened, better than forkign out any more that you have to.  

And yes it does mean someone else can be surfing on the PC and you can be in a different part of the house surfing your laptop, I now email my partner, easier than shouting up the stairs to her.


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Jul 2006)

So I've just gone wireless.

Wireless router (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G Router)
Wireless card (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wirelss G Network Card)

Got both for €89.99 in PC World.

Originally thought I had picked up a wireless DSL router and couldn't believe it when it came to €89.99 in total, but when I got home it became obvious .

Oh well, it rocks anyway, and I still am using my UTV DSL router, so they can't not support me (right???).


----------



## Zeus (10 Aug 2006)

I phoned BT Ireland sales, hoping to get a free wireless ADSL router(prestige), like nicelives did. I have been with them over 4 years now. However, the sales rep quoted me €40 for this, which would come through on the next bill and they say they always charge this, so not free. I did try the "I know of others who have gotten this", but to no avail.
Anyway, it is still better value, than buying a new one. Anyone managed to get one for free, that was not a new customer ?


----------



## lucylou (10 Aug 2006)

Sorry for my ignorance now but......
i have a laptop, and my broadband is through my smart telephone line. At the mo i have to connect the wire from the phone line into the laptop. But if i want to go wireless I just buy a router and I can pick up the broadband anywhere in the house? Whats this card thingy??


----------



## Zeus (10 Aug 2006)

The card, that was talked about earlier is a wireless card that would be needed for PCs (if you want to allow the PC to pick up the wireless signal, i.e router is plugged into telephone line or cable and PC can then be anywhere away from this point.)

Check that your laptop has wireless capability, then it should work with a wireless router. If not, it may need a wireless card, to pick up the wireless signal, (just like the PC talked about earlier).


----------



## nicelives (10 Aug 2006)

Zeus said:


> I phoned BT Ireland sales, hoping to get a free wireless ADSL router(prestige), like nicelives did. I have been with them over 4 years now. However, the sales rep quoted me €40 for this, which would come through on the next bill and they say they always charge this, so not free. I did try the "I know of others who have gotten this", but to no avail.
> Anyway, it is still better value, than buying a new one. Anyone managed to get one for free, that was not a new customer ?


 
Sorry to hear your experience. I origianlly phoned BT and asked about it and they said it was 40 so I said I'd think about it. A few weeks later one of their reps phoned me to offer a free swap, I assumed from my own experience they had changed their policy, pity about that. The Zyxel Wireless they provide isn't half as good as the netopia eircom provide, I gave up on trying to get uninterrupted signal in my terraced house and bought a linksys. It only cost me €40 from the bargain shelf in PC World, some kid had opened the plastic wrapper but it was unused, hence the €49 discount


----------



## hattrick_12a (10 Aug 2006)

I am in the process of chaning from UTV to BT and I am getting the wireless and DSL router combo , not free. I just wanted a DSL Router on it's own but this is all they had. But can you disable the wireless part. You see I don't want the wireless router radiating as it would be right beside the the big PC I have. Obviously I plan to use it but I probs wouldn't use it if someone was on the PC. What are the thoughts on this? 

Also is it any good? It's great to come on here to hear that someone has a bad experience with. Anyone anything good to say about it? 



> Anyone managed to get one for free, that was not a new customer ?



Might give them a go, but I wouldn't be too confident. I would have to do some blagging, I'd say to get any joy.


----------



## car (10 Aug 2006)

very easy to disable the wireless.  Go into the wireless config page and click disable.  Instructions should come with it.


----------



## antoinolacht (13 Aug 2006)

If you want a really good deal on a wireless router, check fon.com (http://www.fon.com/). It costs 5 euros + shipping + VAT (about 17 euros in total). The router will either be a Linksys or a Buffalo (which is similar). In a few weeks a new version of the router, manufactured especially for FON, will be introduced.

To avail of the deal, you become part of the FON community and make your broadband available to other FON community members ('foneros').

You can also access other FON access points for free, or else make money off your hotspot by getting a share of the revenue collected on your access point.

Disclosure: I am an adviser to FON. But it's still a great deal ...


----------

